#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Need Some Tips To Prepare For A Beach Trip.

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Beach trips can be a lots of fun and relaxing.But a poorly planned trip make it as a disaster.
In order to have best fun filled trip,We should have a proper planning ahead. 


Can you guys suggest some preparation tips for a beach trip?



Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Beach trips can be a lots of fun and relaxing.But a poorly planned trip make it as a disaster.
> In order to have best fun filled trip,We should have a proper planning ahead. 
> 
> 
> Can you guys suggest some preparation tips for a beach trip?
> 
> 
> ...


The main part when it comes to beach trip is, of course, a picnic and a family. Do this as you'll definitely feel happy about this.

----------


## Bhavya

> The main part when it comes to beach trip is, of course, a picnic and a family. Do this as you'll definitely feel happy about this.


Agree beach trips are like a picnic but you didn't answer my question yet. I asked how to prepare for the beach trip? I will be happy if I get the answer to my question.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Beach trips can be a lots of fun and relaxing.But a poorly planned trip make it as a disaster.
> In order to have best fun filled trip,We should have a proper planning ahead. 
> 
> 
> Can you guys suggest some preparation tips for a beach trip?
> 
> 
> ...


 When you go to beach as a Picnic spot take more drinking water with with you that is must, not all the beaches are safe to take bath so careful on that. Don't ware too much tied and long cloths when you play with waves loose cloths will make you comfortable. More than that Plan for Camp fire and prepare for a BBQ Dinner at beach it will gives you different experience.

----------


## Bhavya

> When you go to beach as a Picnic spot take more drinking water with with you that is must, not all the beaches are safe to take bath so careful on that. Don't ware too much tied and long cloths when you play with waves loose cloths will make you comfortable. More than that Plan for Camp fire and prepare for a BBQ Dinner at beach it will gives you different experience.


Thanks for this wonderful tips Assassin. I will plan my next beach trip as per your tips, once again Thank you.

----------

